# Best Money belt



## WinniWoman (Apr 30, 2012)

So, what's the story with these money belts? I purchased a Rick Steves waist belt, but I am thinking of purchasing an alternate so my hubby and I can both wear one. Someone said that you should not actually pull your money or credit cards out of the belt for thieves will notice you have one on. I can't understand the point of wearing one then. If you need to take out your passport or credit or ATM card at the airport or wherever, what's the point? Also, what other alternatives are there? I thought the whole idea of one is to just keep your valuables closer to your body as opposed to a purse or back back. 

One other question- when we withdraw money from an ATM overseas, is it easy to get some of the cash converted to coins somewhere? Where do we do this? (We are talking Scotland/ Edinburgh/Fife).

Also, about the Travelex card - is it maybe better to purchase one at the airport rather than at home if we decide to even do that? 

I'm obsessing again, I know.......


----------



## nalismom (Apr 30, 2012)

My husband uses a PAC-Safe neck pouch which has a thin titanium neck cord.  He wears this under his shirt and carries his cash and debit/ cc.  We leave passports in hotel safe with extra cash but we only withdraw from ATM's as we need.  We do take a Capitol One cc but only use it for hotel charges or a large purchase.....mostly we use cash.  Never had use of a Travelex card.  I carry a PAC-Safe passport wallet crossbody which also has a titanium neck cord.  It doubles as my purse and is a great organizer for a small purse.  My husband hated the waist belt but loves the neck pouch.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 30, 2012)

Everyone has a preference. I use a true 'money belt' that doubles as my regular belt. It just holds money- no cards, no passport, no pickpockets. I also have, and use one of the very thin (R.S. like yours) under-the-pants nylon ones for when traveling in skitchy places- where crowds accumulate- and if I haven't been able to stash stuff in a safe. My DW likes the under-the-shirt type, but I find those too hot and 'lumpy.' If you need to get into it, just do it. Everyone uses them. These things are not made to protect you from 'thieves' that hold a gun to your head and demand ransom, they are to protect your stuff and ID from pickpockets and 'slash 'n' grabbers'. That's all. 

When I travel, I use a minimal wallet in the front pocket (that zips or Velcros closed) and leave my 'regular' wallet home along with all the junk that accumulates in it. Library card. membership cards, photos, we all pick up extra stuff that we don't need when traveling abroad.

You are going to Edinburgh and vicinity. And just for a week. It isn't exactly the 3rd world. Yes, you ARE obsessing. This trip won't be a lot different than going to another major city in our country, except that you need to 'look right' before stepping off a curb instead of left.

I can hardly wait to hear your trip report after you return about being prepared for anything. 

Lighten up and enjoy the experience!

Jim


----------



## WinniWoman (Apr 30, 2012)

Passepartout said:


> Everyone has a preference. I use a true 'money belt' that doubles as my regular belt. It just holds money- no cards, no passport, no pickpockets. I also have, and use one of the very thin (R.S. like yours) under-the-pants nylon ones for when traveling in skitchy places- where crowds accumulate- and if I haven't been able to stash stuff in a safe. My DW likes the under-the-shirt type, but I find those too hot and 'lumpy.' If you need to get into it, just do it. Everyone uses them. These things are not made to protect you from 'thieves' that hold a gun to your head and demand ransom, they are to protect your stuff and ID from pickpockets and 'slash 'n' grabbers'. That's all.
> 
> When I travel, I use a minimal wallet in the front pocket (that zips or Velcros closed) and leave my 'regular' wallet home along with all the junk that accumulates in it. Library card. membership cards, photos, we all pick up extra stuff that we don't need when traveling abroad.
> 
> ...



Haahahahhahahahahahaha! JIm! Thanks! This guy on the Rick Steves forum was saying that  (not in the UK, but in Naples)- that thieves comes up behind people and slash their shirts from behind and slash their money belts! That's all I had to read! LOL! I agree- keep it simple - just take what you need. I guess I obsess because we will be there only a week and I don't want to waste time on stupid stuff like figuring out the money, etc. Once I get there and get a wee dram in me I'll forget about everything and relax!!:hysterical:


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 30, 2012)

I used to have an ankle "belt" but I have not used it for many years. Like Jim, I take just a credit card holder with two cards, drivers license and a money clip. Everything else stays at home.

I have thought about one of those mesh steel covers for my daypack but again, never worried about it too much since there's nothing very valuable in it when out and about. 

I do keep a copy of my Passport in my daypack or pocket and leave the actual passport in the hotel safe.

One of my recent buys was a Scott eVest that has a ton of pockets with Velcro and zippers.

To give you some comfort, I was once in Barcelona, one of the hotbeds of Pickpockets. I left my phone on the bench in the metro station. A man saw it and ran after me to return it. Scots are just as polite. Frankly, I would be much more worried being in NYC where iPhone thefts by strongarm methods are much in the news. 

Cheers


----------



## GetawaysRus (Apr 30, 2012)

I suppose there is no perfect solution.  But I use a pouch with a strap that goes around my neck.  We clip the strap to my shirt with a safety pin and I snug the pouch up fairly high so that no one can come along from behind and just pull it up and over my head.

With neck pouches, pay attention to the material.  If you are traveling in warm weather (and won't be wearing a T-shirt behind the pouch), you are going to sweat.  You don't want to get your money or passport soaked in sweat.


----------



## WinniWoman (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for your replies. That Scott Vest looks very interesting. Hubby might like that. Then again, the money belt is a good idea, too. Both make going through security a bit easier, too. I'm all for the easier the better!


----------



## pedro47 (May 1, 2012)

Thanks for the information we are going to the Holy Land later in the year with stops in Rome, Egypt, Israel, & Naples; thus I am looking to purchase some type of money belt.

Your suggestions are great.


----------



## cgeidl (May 2, 2012)

*No one stole my wallet*

In South Africa I knew that pickpockets were rampant and I took an old wallet packed with some monopoly money and junk cards. I kept it in my back pocket and was in many crowded areas over 10 weeks. My real money was in my zip belt and a bit of small money for daily needs in my pocket. In the ten week vivit no one stole my wallet and I ended up tossing it out but Spain is another story!!


----------

